# stick to making shirts myself or paying someone



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

should i keep making shirts myself even though i only have a 4 color press and also i don't feel like i am making as good quality shirt as someone else that does this all the time.

Or should i let someone make the shirts for me and pay them while i concentrate on making more new designs and advertising more.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xbrandon408x said:


> should i keep making shirts myself even though i only have a 4 color press and also i don't feel like i am making as good quality shirt as someone else that does this all the time.
> 
> Or should i let someone make the shirts for me and pay them while i concentrate on making more new designs and advertising more.


It's totally up to you. You can be successful both ways 

You can read a lot of pro/con opinions on it here: diy vs outsource related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea thanks a lot ill look those up 

it just came to mind because it almost feels like im wasting more money buying the screens the ink and the shirts, etc.. 
then all the time it takes 

i think ill look at other printers to see what their prices are then ill decide.

because i do, do custom shirts for other people but i know i won't be doing that for long after i get my brand going and i know ill only be paying attention to my brand as soon as that gets going good


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

you could sub out the printing for now... and practice on your 4 color press with practice shirts until you get really good at printing yourself... then you can print yourself and make more money...


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

ok so your saying maybe practice easier things while having other people do the more complex things because i do know how to do designs well as long as they're easy but i mean im not really that good since i don't spend all my time doing that.

do you think its a good idea like have another screenprinters do more complex designs and when it comes to like 1-3 color designs i should do it myself.


----------



## coloroverload (Jul 28, 2008)

I work a full time job so i def don't have time or the equipment to print tees myself. I just perfect o let some company do it who can do it fast and professional. This allows me to spend all my time marketing which is really the hardest and most important part.

If you didn't wast time printing you could starr your own t shirt blog, forums and attend lots of shows and events to sell your tees.


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah i agree with ya coloroverload. i too have a full time job and designing on part time basis. after much thought i jus decided to outsource simply because it will take too much of my time and i prefer to let someone professional handle the prints but still learn heatpressing as a hobby.

doing everything yourself requires time to learn the skills, time to create your designs, manhours to print, logistical supplies to worry about, space for inventory/equipment, purchase of equipments, marketing, and so on. 

if you jus create designs you will allow urself more freedom. unless you're hiring pple. which will add another consideration, manpower to the list above. so should you outsource, with the free time, you can concentrate on other more important things. or learn and try out the printing process cos definitely you wont get it right the first time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with the others the more you do ,the better you will get doing it. I would farm out the stuff you can't seem to get right and concentrate on designing and learning. ... JB


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

Devote your time to what your best at; create your own designs, and sub out the work. You might also consider finding a DTG contract printer that will print small quantities of shirts for you. That way, you can create multi color designs, and perhaps increase your product line.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

A thought comes to mind. Maybe take on a partner,temporarily, possibly work out into a good relationship. Since you are doing stuff for others, you have the equipment and supplies and your probably making money at it. Find someone that has the skills and make them a proposition. Always have an out if you make a contract. While they are keeping your printing side profitable, they are teaching you the best (hopefully the best ) practices on how things work and get done and taking most of the physical and time consuming workload off your shoulders. This way, your not only keeping a working process going and getting knowledge, Your still making money off your investment.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I would probably outsource to somebody else given what you have said. However, the only thing to consider is that your costs may be much higher than doing it yourse (if you already have the equipment). However, being on the screenprint learning curve myself, the amount of time required for screen-prep makes me wonder if it could be better spent...LOL.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Sub everything that you can out until you are able to do units that make it worth doing everything in house. Keep your manual for samples and stuff but sub out all your production.
I do private label production so I always tell my clients that their job is not to be dealing with a sewing contractor that ran out of neck and size labels and is telling you at 5:30 on a Friday when you need to ship everything on monday. That's my job. Their job is to design and, if they are repping themselves, to be SELLING or be on top of their sales reps to be writing more orders.
As hard as producing t-shirts for orders is the hardest thing to do is to get the initial order. After that it's cake!

John


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

yea thanks a ton for all the advice i think your right though i think im gonna just get most of my shirts done by someone else, especially since i found someone that isn't all that more expensive than if i do it myself.
i think ill keep using my manual press just for samples and if its a really really simple design i can do myself to save money. 
thanks for all the advice so far :]


----------



## kelkat421 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sourcing out the shirts sounds like a good idea. However, everyone I talk to wants an art setup fee and all the extras added on.

How can you honestly make any money this way?


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

kelkat421 said:


> Sourcing out the shirts sounds like a good idea. However, everyone I talk to wants an art setup fee and all the extras added on.
> 
> How can you honestly make any money this way?


Before you sell anything you need to first decide what market you want to sell to. From their you need to figure out what price points that market is selling at. For example, if a store, selling an high end T-shirts, is selling it at $63, their markup is usually around 2.5. So you divide $63 by 2.5. By doing that you get $25.20. This is your wholesale price to the store. From there you need to decide what you need to make. Say for instance you want to make the same markup as the stores are making then you would take your wholesale price and divide it by 2.5. In this case that means your cost needs to be $10.08 or less.

John


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kelkat421 said:


> Sourcing out the shirts sounds like a good idea. However, everyone I talk to wants an art setup fee and all the extras added on.
> 
> How can you honestly make any money this way?


Same way 1000's of companies do it everyday that outsource their production.

Figure out the costs to get the designs printed, then set their wholesale and retail prices based on that.

Or figure out what they want to sell at, and then order enough t-shirts per design to get their costs to the right price.


----------



## scenery2wear (Aug 15, 2008)

I think to use your set up for printing samples is the best idea, then you can check design, layout, scale, colours before commiting to costs of contracting work out. Cost it out,weigh up if it is cheaper for you doing the printing or or sub contractors, depends on the scale of your production. Find someone who is prepared to print small quantities to begin with so you are happy working with them and with their results. Some people like the physical, hands on printing so you might miss the print process, We find new ideas evolve from designing and printing samples ourselves, and you learn and develop your skills from doing it . good luck.


----------

